
Beijing Court Declares Apple Has Infringed Chinese Patent (iPhone 6/6 plus) - jrwan
http://english.cri.cn/12394/2016/06/17/3821s931154.htm
======
breakingcups
There's some great irony in here.

~~~
spacemanmatt
I can only imagine what Samsung execs are saying to each other right now...

